

Judges Turn to Risk-Evaluation Tools in Sentencing Decisions - luu
http://online.wsj.com/articles/judges-turn-to-risk-evaluation-tools-in-sentencing-decisions-1411499848

======
Zikes
This article is behind a paywall, that's 7 points against it...

------
dang
Url changed from [http://imarketreports.com/judges-bring-new-rigor-to-
evaluati...](http://imarketreports.com/judges-bring-new-rigor-to-evaluating-
recidivist-risk.html), which copies this one, presumably because of the WSJ
paywall.

